# Adding a snowboard to the quiver



## hkbeliever (Nov 6, 2008)

Snowboarding is way easier on the knees but harder on wrists while learning. Pick a soft day with a small amount of powder and dont go too steep while getting the hang of connecting turns. In deep powder once you get the hang of it you will be glad you did...


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

There is less torsional strain on your knees on a snowboard, but there can be significant lateral strain. If you are over the tail of the board landing a drop or just taking a big bump hit you will feel it. I think tele is the most accepted knee friendly way to get down the hill, because there is virtually no strain on your knees beyond kneeling. Tele can't put pressure on your knees to force them out of alignment causing further injury.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

No matter what I'm on, I always wear my kneepads. It may be psychosematic, but they seem to keep my knees warmer and more plyable. Give it a try.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

I abused by knees alpine skiing for many years. When I picked up snow boarding it hurt my knee to have a snowboard hanging from one foot on the lift rides up. I solved that problem with K2 clicker bindings so I could clip in on the lift and have the board hang from both feet. But it's kind of akward with other people on the lift with you. Other than than, snowboarding never gave me problems with my knees, but then again I don't pound bumps or drop cliffs on my board like I do on alpines. Teleing has been the kindest to my knees. Much more fluid, knee-friendly motion than alpining.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Do yourself a favor and never buy clicker bindings.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

My advice would as follows:

1) Never by clicker bindings or anything remotely similar to them.
2) Have a shop set up your bindings on your first board. Spend some time with a knowledgeable employee, and work with them to get your bindings in a spot that feels comfortable. Then expect to come back in and make adjustments as you get used to riding. I don't have major knee problems, but after playing ice hockey my entire life they are a little sensitive. It's amazing how big a difference the width of my stance effects them, or a 3degree adjustment will take away all discomfort.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Ditto on the kneepads, I love having warm knees and it muffles the sound of the creaking, squeaking and grinding of my old joints - also good for when you're taking that toe-side rest on your knees.

The board's a great tool for cruddy, heavy, sloppy snow. 

Since misery loves company, I also recommend taking a lesson you first time out, no matter how many folks tell you that its a waste of money. Better to get that steep brutal part of the learning curve out of the way as quickly as possible and learning proper technique from the start is the best way to do that. 

Have fun,

-AH


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

You'll pick it up in a couple of days. The first half day is pretty painful but after that you catch on pretty quick. Wrist guards when you start off aren't a bad idea as I know several who have broken one. 

I'll second the lesson suggestion, a second set of eye's (not your buddies) go a long way. 

And I jacked up a knee on a snowboard so while it's easier on your knees it's still a pretty high impact sport, especially if you ride hard.


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

"The first half day is pretty painful" ... 
Dude man (as a buddy says when he gets exasperated ;-), I don't know why every snowboard instructor/school doesn't loan first-time students hardshell kneepads ($10 at Home Depot), a thick tailbone pad (you can make dozens out of a 5/8" ensolite pad, approx 12" squares, or wider to cover the hip bones), wrist guards, and a helmet. Since you already have a knee issue, and maybe aren't in your 20s any more (skiing 25 years ;-), do yourself a favor, and wear a full set of pads when learning to snowboard. I wear all that stuff every day, and I've been snowboarding since 1984 (maybe not in my 20s any more either . I tend to go fast in trees and the steeps. I know a pro skier/photog who wears a full motocross suit under his ski gear; loves it. Have also heard of guys using hockey pads, football lower body pads; whatever is light, comfortable and priced right. There are loads of padded shorts for sale these days, but I have not found a comfortable set that seems worth the price. 
I have had knee and ankle issues from skiing. I have never gotten hurt in the powder when snowboarding. On hardpack, I have hurt my wrists, esp. thumb joint. Even a simple neoprene wrist wrap, or padded mtn bike gloves under your mitts, helps the wrists alot. Stay in the powder; even the heavy stuff. 

Be careful getting off the lift if you have one foot on the board. That could be hard on a knee. Make sure you have a grippy stomp pad for the other foot. Detachable quad lifts, or a gondola are sweet for snowboards. Or just hike for backcountry powder; you will never hurt a knee that way .


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Definitely be careful when you only have one foot strapped on, like Bill says. A ski area I worked for was getting fed up with paying for new knees, and shared data with us that showed something like half of the knees they replaced were on snowboarders who only had one foot strapped in- it's an incredibly long lever with only one foot.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

I can attest to how painful it is if you mess up with just one foot in. I found out the hard way that your ankle does not rotate 180degrees. Well, it does, but fuck it hurts.

I saw someone mention wrist guards. Don't waste your time. Learn to fall properly, and I've actually read that wrist guards increase the chance of breaking your arm from a fall that would have just resulted in a sprained wrist. All they do is transfer and concentrate all of the force into your forearm. No thanks.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

nmalozzi said:


> I've actually read that wrist guards increase the chance of breaking your arm from a fall that would have just resulted in a sprained wrist. All they do is transfer and concentrate all of the force into your forearm. No thanks.


I'd love to see the data on that one. Can't help but call BS.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

GPP33 said:


> I'd love to see the data on that one. Can't help but call BS.


You may be correct. Couldn't find the info I read to lead to the conclusion above, but I did find the following which says I am wrong:

Wrist guards for snowboarders - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I think you will like the snowboard.. Playin hoops every day growin up then when you add in a full four year college hoops career - well it left me with less than perfect knees.

I find that a snowboard is way easier on my knees and more fun than alpine or teles to boot! I switched over to snowboards when I was 10 (after 6 years of skiing) and have never looked back.. Every once and a while I alpine and sometimes in the BC I wish I had a at set up for the walk up or to the goods but on the way down I have never wanted anything other than a board on my feet.

So make the switch and never look back.. You will be happy you did!!


----------



## cmike1 (Sep 10, 2006)

I tried snowboarding years ago and never liked the sideways locked in stance. This means you are a total gravity slave. When you run out of downhill momentum, a snowboard is dead weight and there's no way around that.

I don't walk, run, boat, ski, or ride a bike sideways and I didn't enjoy not squaring my body to the direction to the way I was moving. Way to many disadvantages and time spent on your knees or butt. Every time I'm with someone in the BC on a board, whether they are using slowshoes or a split I have to wait for them to fiddle with their board and other gear, can't do any kind of traversing, etc. 

That's just me though, YMMV.


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

nmalozzi said:


> Wrist guards for snowboarders - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury


"The laboratory-based scientific studies that have been performed in this area are a bit bizarre – basically taking both arms off dead people, fitting one of them with a guard and leaving the other without and then seeing how much force it takes to break each wrist by simulating a fall."


----------



## mommydevo (Jun 5, 2009)

"


> I don't walk, run, boat, ski, or ride a bike sideways and I didn't enjoy not squaring my body to the direction to the way I was moving


Yea, but when you run and slide on the ice or across the kitchen floor in your socks, what do you do?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

cmike1 said:


> .... thats just me though..YMMV.....


exactly


----------



## cmike1 (Sep 10, 2006)

mommydevo said:


> "
> 
> Yea, but when you run and slide on the ice or across the kitchen floor in your socks, what do you do?


To add some control over that scenario I edge with the sides of my foot just like edging a ski, not my toes or heels like on a snowboard. 

If you think it's fun though and you're not a danger or a nuisance to others I think whatever another person wants to do is fine.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

mommydevo said:


> "
> 
> Yea, but when you run and slide on the ice or across the kitchen floor in your socks, what do you do?


Good question! Typically, people go into to the same stance as they would in a telemark turn or like they do on a hard boot racing snowboard where one foot is in front of the other. I think of "Risky Business" with Tom Cruise. The only time you really slide sideways like you would on a snowboard is when you are trying face something at 90 degrees to the direction you are traveling in.
I never thought of it, but it does really illustrate the unnaturalness of alpine skiing and a typical snowboard.

Ultimately, I do have a love for all 3 disciplines. Snowboard on hard-pack area days. Tele for softer area days and lower angle touring. Alpine touring for the variable conditions of peak bagging and sketchy couloirs.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey duder get lost this is about adding board to quiver not all the things you don't do.. #1 snowboarding is cooler, more natural looking, and better on knees. Plus being a gravity slave is the shit unless you are to afraid to drop a cornus on your toes which more than likely the reason why I see you gaping from here. No its not as.easy to traverse but its so much cooler when you are the one laying the traverse for skiiers. So as I sit in my office ontop of pioneer mt having to read about your worthlessness, don't forget this knuckledragger be laying treats to my mistress the mt. of private POW double black all day..... ps I'm gonna add another deck shortly been thinking about ride dh, newer custom, trice c2btx... we will see
What this garbage about snowboarders being 90 degrees? It's the same as a really big ski except both feet are strapped down and you face down and up the MT on turns. Which is why you are more likely to have skiiers cut you off or run into you takes me have second to ride switch...


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

caspermike said:


> Hey duder get lost this is about adding board to quiver not all the things you don't do.. #1 snowboarding is cooler, more natural looking, and better on knees. Plus being a gravity slave is the shit unless you are to afraid to drop a cornus on your toes which more than likely the reason why I see you gaping from here. No its not as.easy to traverse but its so much cooler when you are the one laying the traverse for skiiers. So as I sit in my office ontop of pioneer mt having to read about your worthlessness, don't forget this knuckledragger be laying treats to my mistress the mt. of private POW double black all day..... ps I'm gonna add another deck shortly been thinking about ride dh, newer custom, trice c2btx... we will see
> What this garbage about snowboarders being 90 degrees? It's the same as a really big ski except both feet are strapped down and you face down and up the MT on turns. Which is why you are more likely to have skiiers cut you off or run into you takes me have second to ride switch...


Sorry Casper, I didn't mean to hurt your feelings or imply that you weren't cool.


----------

